# Trawlermen 3



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

the new series of Trawlermen is to be broadcast on BBC 1 August 20th at 8.30pm on a weekly basis says Jimmy Buchan on his blog(Read)


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Watched the 1st episode last night and dont think i'll bother watching the others, what a load of nonsense, really, things dont happen the way they are portrayed in this programe.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Afraid I agree with Ally. What were they doing on the deck if it was to bad for shooting. If you get a chance to watch it again, you can see the left hand wing (Forward wing in my day) is foul as they are shooting.


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

it is greed to shoot away that bad weather i think there lots day to shoot away wot the lads think


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

pier said:


> it is greed to shoot away that bad weather i think there lots day to shoot away wot the lads think


I wouldnt call it greed Pier, fishing in that weather is more common now because of the financial restraints put on the owners.You go to sea to earn an honest living and if you have to work in a bit of bad weather then so be it i'm affraid.


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

*how about trawlermen 4*

how about trawlermen 4 for next year ?


----------

